# TOS Colonial Viper Build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My Moebius 1/32 original "Battlestar Galactica "Colonial Viper Build. I airbrushed it And weathered it to replicate one of the hero Miniatures. The models engines will light up and it will be attached to a custom base.

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/viper3_zps6ace5c1d.jpg.html


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A tribute to the "Gun on Ice Planet Zero".


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks great as usual. We need some pics from the aft perspective.

Doesn't look like you needed to use fake snow for _your_ crash landing scene.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

edge10 said:


> Looks great as usual. We need some pics from the aft perspective.
> 
> Doesn't look like you needed to use fake snow for _your_ crash landing scene.


Thanks. I an adding lighting to the engine cans. More pics to come.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My Moebius Colonial Viper and Three Monogram Cylon Raider builds. I do all my own composites/photography.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

One of the best looking builds I've seen of this kit. What color did you use as the base color?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

spock62 said:


> One of the best looking builds I've seen of this kit. What color did you use as the base color?


Sincere thanks Sir! I went the ILM Route. I primed the ship in Black, the airbrushed it Floquil reefer white/Floquil grime. After weathering it and dirtying it down, it came out the color you see.:thumbsup:. It's the same coloring as the X wing/Millennium Falcon...almost


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Great looking build! I like the subtle weathering. Your photography is really impressive,too.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Cockpit and engine detail...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Mark, this is the first & probably ONLY time I will offer a critique of your consistently amazing work.

#1- The rivets on the canopy. Not there on the filming miniatures. I would have sanded them off, or at least down quite a bit.

#2- The two guns seem slightly off to me... I'd have rotated them a couple of degrees, and taken down the forward ends a tiny bit.

Sorry, the Viper is something of an obsession of mine... the rest of the build (as well as your entire body of work) is flawless art.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Mark, this is the first & probably ONLY time I will offer a critique of your consistently amazing work.
> 
> #1- The rivets on the canopy. Not there on the filming miniatures. I would have sanded them off, or at least down quite a bit.
> 
> ...


Hey Chris!
No worries man...
#1 I liked the look of the rivets on the canopy. since this model is NOT a model of the filming miniature(I know, I had several studio scale Vipers in the past, molded off of a hero Viper). I wish that it was based off of the Miniature and Not that terrible mock up. Or worse a mixture of both. Which is why I left the rivets on.
#2 I can assure you the guns are fine. 

I am also a big fan of the ORIGINAL Galactica and although, I painted it like a Miniature, The kit is a mixture of the Miniature and Mock up.:thumbsup:


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

That looks really sweet.

Only suggestion would be possibly drilling out the tips of the cannons. (edit: perhaps they are but the whole appears really small).


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

edge10 said:


> That looks really sweet.
> 
> Only suggestion would be possibly drilling out the tips of the cannons. (edit: perhaps they are but the whole appears really small).


 The cannons are drilled out...to the same scale as the tubing behind it. Anymore would have been over kill.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> #2 I can assure you the guns are fine.


But... the hollow triangular projections are supposed to be more or less horizontal to the hull, not vertical...

Leaving the rivets I can see. Artistic choice.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> But... the hollow triangular projections are supposed to be more or less horizontal to the hull, not vertical...
> 
> Leaving the rivets I can see. Artistic choice.


Lol!!OK Chris...I'll check them out mate...You may be right!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Captain Han Solo said:


> The cannons are drilled out...to the same scale as the tubing behind it. Anymore would have been over kill.


Fair enough, perhaps it doesn't show up well in the awesome pictures.

Again, great build.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

edge10 said:


> Fair enough, perhaps it doesn't show up well in the awesome pictures.


I can see 'em!:thumbsup:


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

I think the problem may be that the wings are on upside-down... The polygon of recessed lines on the arm that holds the guns should be on the underside of the wing. Flip and install them on the sides opposite from where they are and the gun issue will fix itself 

Here's how that part of the wing should look: My Scarlet Viper buildup

Other than that, it looks like a great build!

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

ViperRecon said:


> I think the problem may be that the wings are on upside-down... The polygon of recessed lines on the arm that holds the guns should be on the underside of the wing. Flip and install them on the sides opposite from where they are and the gun issue will fix itself


By George I think you've nailed it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Holy Frak!!By the lords of Kobal!! Good thing I didn't cement the wings on!!:tongue: I need to make sure I take my meds!
Already corrected guys! Sincere thanks Chris and Mark! Will post more pics soon...Still need to add a standing figure and custom base and the engine Lighting.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Viper update...

I have adjusted the wings to their correct positions (Thanks to fellow Colonial Warriors!:thumbsup and Weathered the ship more with pealing paint etc..
I also re did the laser cannons, but using aluminum tubing cut to size...This is my personal preference and to my eye looks better. She is still a work in progress as the custom Base and lighting is up next. I am also going to add more detail to the cockpit...


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't the hero vipers weathered with brush-applied oily washes?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Now you're cookin' with solium!:thumbsup:
Be youtiful.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Now you're cookin' with solium!:thumbsup:
> Be youtiful.


Thanks Chris! More pics and updates to follow.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

That is a beautiful paint job. So far. As this is supposed to be still a work in progress?? All the details pop and it just brings the model to life. Nice.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

starseeker said:


> All the details pop and it just brings the model to life. Nice.


Mark's an artist, first & foremost. May be a reincarnation of Michelangelo...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many, Many Thanks guys!!

Still in progress. I had forgotten how much I love this Star Fighter design...I may have to build up a couple for the display I have in mind...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

More work on the Viper...Additional shading and the "Lt. Starbuck" Figure.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Mark, you make my favourite fighter of all time look great.


----------

